# Chinese water dragon in deep sleep.



## JRWH (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi there, my dragon is on a timed light, which goes on around 9 in the morning, and off again around 9 at night. 
By about half 8 he is laying on his favourite branch ready for lights off, and then he goes to sleep.
He does this 90% of nights.

Anyway, I dont go to bed until about 11 most nights, and on the way I check on him always - tonight I checked on him, and found him almost completely submerged in his water bowl, with just the tip of his nose sticking out.

I know they can hold their breathe a long time, but I didnt want to risk it so picked him up to move him. 

Normally he hates being picked up and straight away wiggles about, and attempts to jump onto the nearest branch. But he didnt even wake up.

I feared he had already drowned so tried everything to wake him. I shook him blew on him, pryed his mouth open and touched his tongue, I even gently pressed on his closed eyes to get a reaction but got nothing. I was all set to panic, when finally he woke suddenly and imediatly tried to escape my grasp (like normal). I placed him on his favourite branch and he stayed there to sleep.

What was that all about?? Is he ill? Because i'm really quite worried about that? I have had him just over a year, and he has never been in such a deep sleep, I always pick him up to check on his breathing when he is sleeping, and when he is awake, and he normally instantly wakes up, just by me entering the room. 

Thankyou in advance for any hasty replies.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Nope he sounds normal, water d knows what he wants  alot of lizards will close there eyes when something is bothering them, and prodding him and prying his mouth open deffo wouldnt be reason for him to open his eyes. 

It sounds like your water d knows his routine to be ready for sleep 90% of nights, he is probs just preparing himself for cooling down.

But yeah, I would say what your describing is perfectly normal.: victory:
P.S I would just leave him alone next time, they know whats best for them


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds perfectly normal, Water dragons will sleep in some strange places, they'll nap under water (completely submerged) and sleep with their nose just above the surface, you'll find them hanging upside down with their head on the ground. Perfectly normal


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

Like every one has already said completely normal my cwd,does exactly the same just useing his tail to hold him up if you check one ov my older posts there are some pics I can totally understand your reaction I was no different even though I now no what its all about,it still kinda freaks me out


----------



## JRWH (Jun 6, 2010)

*Thanks *

Ok thanks very much everyone who has replied. That puts my heart at rest. I was just worried about him not waking up when I picked him up thats all. 

Thanks again, we learn something new everyday!


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Many water dragons will stay as still as possible then wake up and burst off when you pick them up when they are sleeping, could also be that if the water isn't heated, he got a bit chilly, so didn't have the energy he normally has to run away at first.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Both my AWD and CWD did this, I always cacked it, but u judt get used to it.


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

excellent thead, i have a young cwd and was reading the first post thinking OMG VETS!! but read further and its good to know that its normal so if mine ever did it I now know that hes ok! otherwise i would be full on panicking aswell :2thumb:


----------

